

MacOS on Microsoft Surface - speeder
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/11/mac-os-spotted-running-on-a-jailbroken-microsoft-surface-rt/

======
orionblastar
The MacOS running is Rhapsody running on a Bochs emulator.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhapsody_%28operating_system%29>
<http://bochs.sourceforge.net/>

Not much to see here, sad that you have to jailbreak a Microsoft Surface
tablet to run open source software like Bochs on it.

------
speeder
After reading details of how it was done, I can only conclude that Microsoft
is full of bullshit, specially that RT IS Windows 8, just with some different
bit on the kernel, the thing is artifically limited just to force users to use
their store.

~~~
CurtHagenlocher
As a Microsoft employee, I'm not aware that we ever claimed anything
otherwise.

Also, that headline is some incredible link bait.

